# Pero…DE VERDAD TE GUSTA la electronica ¿?



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2009)

Pero…DE VERDAD TE GUSTA la electronica ¿?

Este tema es solo mi opinión y la pongo para que compartan la de uds. acerca de el titulo.

Veo a veces que alguno dice como respuesta a otro que cuenta que ya ha realizado tal programa , para un desarrollo :
No me podes colgar el programa ¿?
El asm ¿? 
(o como quieran llamarlo) 
Porfa
Me lo pasas ¿?
Como si fuese algo que NO tiene valor.
Veo que uno dice que eso no vale nada, que es solo programa, o que seguro lo saco de otro lado ….que lo hace con unos pocos componentes que cuestan poca plata, quizas haya algunos que les guste como hooby solamente , que tengan su vida resuelta en lo que se refiere a dinero y realmente tengan su yin y su yan totalmente solucionados.
Pero hay mucha gente que estudio de verdad , y el objetivo era trabajar de eso, poder crecer, ser valorados.

 ***** Este punto me costo resolverlo o explicarlo. ******
Por que quienes caen en los ejemplos que pongo poco felices suelen poner excusas como ser :
A vos solo te importa la plata.
Aca se viene a compartir.
Si queres compartis sino no entres .

Pero el caso es que no conozco a casi nadie que EN LO QUE ES SU FUENTE DE INGRESOS  sea de compartir, es mas, si a uno le gusta algo lo que quiere es trabajar de eso.
Y el trabajo primero se hace por necesidad, por que uno tiene que comer y mantener a su familia, quienes se metieron en esto planificaron  eso.
Ya que tengo que trabajar me esforzare que sea de lo que me gusta : LA ELECTRONICA .
(Miren la palabra ESFUERZO, no se la olviden) 
 ***** Quiero ir yo a la empresa del Sr. Que quiere tal solucion a su problema y pedirle si me puede dar un par de meses de su trabajo, a ver que me dice . *******




La gente que tomo ese amor por la electronica y asumio un compromiso serio , creo que en mas del 90% de los casos son los que mas saben y cuando quieren ayudan a los demas.
Algunos tienen titulo de tecnicos, otros de Ingenieros , otros de otra area, otros no tienen titulo , pero al leer lo que pongo en su totalidad sabran en que grupo entran, por el esfuerzo que han hecho. 
Si uno dice que le gusta la electronica ¿¿no deberia respetar a esea gente ¿?
No deberia de valorar ese conocimiento ¿?



1 --- se que hay gente que se dedica a esto como hooby, creo que asi y todo hay diferencias entre una y otra persona, como personas hay , hay diferencias.
Pero no es lo mismo uno que dice :
No comprendo esto,hice este esquema y se me traba en esto , medi aquí y alla pero nada, es mas , para mi funcionaria asi….. en que me equivoco .
MERECE AYUDA.
Otro que te dice:
Necesito tal circuito que haga esto y esto otro, me pueden ayudar ¿?
O saque este circuito que encontre por ahí pero no funciona.
Para mi NO MERECE AYUDA.
Simplemente por que solo le interesa el resultado, que le den el producto gratis.
El esfuerzo de quienes si se dedican y les gusta.



2 ---  Hacer un programa para un PIC requiere no solo saber las instrucciones, para nada, eso es solo una punta, con solo ojear la dataste de un PIC, digamos el 16F xxx. Basta, cuantas hojas son ¿? 200 ¿? 300 ¿?
Basta que te olvidaste de configurar un bit de un registro y no anda bien, basta que en todo el diagrama de flujo algo se te escapo, o que al hacer el ASM algo te equivocaste.
No tuviste en cuenta que si pulsabas el boton en esa parte de el programa tenias que antes de entrar (saltar ahí)  setear o resetar tal flag.
Lo que sea..errores, errores y mil errores hasta que lo depuras.
Son cientos de lineas de programa.
Miren, si lo quisiera comparar con musica, con una sinformaciónnia seria asi:
Si en una sinformaciónnia te equivocas una nota SEGUIS y el resto de la sinformaciónnia sigue y sale ok, solo esa nota en su momento fallo.
Pero en un programa no, si fuese musica basta una nota mal para que todo se pare.
O no se pare sino que haga cualquier cosa, imaginen tocando la sinformaciónnia de beethoven y por una nota mal sigue como una cumbia ¡!
Y no es cosa de decir :
Se paro aca ¡! Asi que miro ahí.
Sabemos que no es asi.
En fin, es mucho trabajo.
En verdad es desarrollo de Ingenieria.
Lo es ,salvo que hagan algo sencillo, QUE IGUAL HAY QUE ESTUDIAR LA DATA Y ES UN MONTON .

Una cosa es alguien que entra a preguntar por que no logra hacer andar el grabar en la EE , o la comunic serie, o algun tipo de interrupción .
Pero que te pidan tu trabajo asi, graciosamente , como si no valiese nada.

3 ---- cuando alguien viene con preguntas acerca de la maquina de energia gratis o de electronica pero que tiene una idea (es de el, es su idea) pero absolutamente descolgado de la realidad, de las bases mas simples de el estudio .
Creo que  hay que distinguir 2 tipos de personas:

3—1—hay gente que le gusta leer mucho pero para distraerse, libros de ciencia ficcion, temas de interes general pero que son TOTALMENTE DISTRACTIVOS, o sea para distraerse, esa persona NO tiene ningun compromiso, es como ver una película, se entretiene , digamos que aprende algunas cosas, poco de muchas cosas.
Esto  no requiere esfuerzo, si no entendiste un libro no importa, pasas al siguiente , lo hayas entendido o no , no importa, ¿¿te entretuvo? Listo.
Podes hablar en la plaza con otros que sepan menos que vos y quedas como un capo.
La web es una biblioteca gigante de estas cosas.
Podes decir que esto se hace asi, que sabes como se hace, aunque jamas hiciste uno, pero sabes  (tambien en el fondo sabes que mejor no te pongas a prueba) .

3 –2 --- PERO OTRA COSA ES ESTUDIAR, eso no suele ser distractivo, es UN COMPROMISO ya que no podes pasar al siguiente libro si no aprendiste el primero.
Y en este tema estas obligado a estudiar matematicas, a realizar ejercicios y verificar el resultado. 
Hay que tener un compromiso, esforzarse, y a veces uno no puede, no le da .
Otras veces uno dedica mucho tiempo y luego no ve los resultados esperados, es bastante frustrante por que uno espera resultados por el esfuerzo.
En el caso anterior no es nada de eso.

Ahora bien:
a quien le gusta la electronica ¿? De ellos .
Que es  gustar ¿?
Que es valorar, o respetar ¿?

si de verdad te gusta la electronica , estas haciendo las cosas bien ?


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (Abr 24, 2009)

Realmente creo que tienes razon. especialmente en esta parte.
3 –2 --- 
Hay que tener un compromiso, esforzarse, y a veces uno no puede, no le da .
Otras veces uno dedica mucho tiempo y luego no ve los resultados esperados, es bastante frustrante por que uno espera resultados por el esfuerzo.

en verdad yo no me meti en un colegio tecnico por el tema de las matematicas , me cuestan muchisimo   . 
pero espero poder hacer en un futuro lejano o cercano alguna carrera para informática.

(y bueno yo estoy empezando a hacer algunos proyectos pequeños en el tema de electronica ej:ecualizadores , fuentes de 5v.) pero si hay casos que el proyecto no sale y es demasiado frustrante , especialmente cuando no sabes donde esta el error


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

Hoy estas spamer...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 24, 2009)

Para mi la electrónica más que un gusto es una pasión , le dedico todo el tiempo que me sea posible y trato de aportar todo lo que pero hay veces que se me hace complicado por el tiempo y el estudio.


----------



## cesartm (Abr 24, 2009)

Si, pero no le puedo dedicar el 100%, aunque soy de los flojos que pide ayuda ya pidiendo todo hecho.
Pero todo tiene que empezar, 0 es lo que sabia de electronica y gracias a ustedes por lo menos se que es un resistor.

Gracias


----------



## Elvic (Abr 24, 2009)

saludos fernandob

*Si me gusta (interesa) la electrónica...*

Aunque contesto solo la pregunta del titulo del tema, le he dado lectura a tu comentario, pero me resulta algo difícil ubicarme en alguna clasificación o pertenencia de algún grupo(aficionados , profesionales o curiosos ) .

Aunque creo, todos tenemos algo de cada uno, es decir, como es extremadamente amplificadora la información a veces no es posible aprender desde cero, a veces quisiera uno disponer de una especie de síntesis de algún tema y aprenderlo a lo mucho en unos cuantos días.

Muchas veces he cometido el error de pedir un proyecto completo, sin embargo trato en lo posible darme por enterado como se llego a al solución.

Pero si me gusta bastante la electrónica aunque para ser honesto creo que me estoy quedando rezagado en temas de actualidad con la electrónica ops: , así que no hay mas que utilizar la pregunta 

y como lo hago?

pero pues, es solo una opinión ..

suerT


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2009)

Si te fijas en la primera página del libro ese de 300 hojas dice algo mas o menos así:
9ª edición: 3.500.000 ejemplares.
¿Seguís pensando que sos el único que leyó ese libro?
Me acuerdo cuando quería programar en C por primera vez, y no podía crear un programa que arranque hasta que un amigo me cantó la justa: La función que arranca debe llamarse *void main{}* y eso era todo lo que necesitaba saber. Hasta entonces estaba convencido que la primera función cualquiera sea su nombre era la que se ejecutaba, algo que había pasado por alto.
¿Cuanto vale eso?
Para mí mucho, hasta hoy me siento en deuda por esa desburrada. Para el nada, ni se debe acordar la boludez que le fuí a preguntar, todo comenzo con una llamada: "Necesito me enseñes a programar en C"
Entonces, siempre es bueno tener a mano a alguien que sepa mas que vos, que desee compartir sus conocimientos.
¿Conoces un secreto comercial con el que te estás llenando de oro y no lo pensas compartir con nadie?
Oops, lo postió otro ayer...
¡Noooo! ¿Y ahora de que voy a vivir?
Tranquilo, no pasa nada, todo el mundo no vive de la electrónica ni le gusta como a nosotros, o no tiene tiempo o prefiere mandar a hacer y son la mayoría.
¿Desarrolaste un producto 10 veces mas barato y superior en todo sentido al mío?
Ok, te compro *toda* tu producción, tu producto no va a ver la luz hasta que decida dejar de producir el mío, y el costo de tu producto se le agrega al mío.
¿Ganaste algo?
Todos pierden salvo yo.
La única solución es compartir, develar, enseñar, si no, ganan los malos.
¿De que lado estas?
Lo que me gusta en realidad es saber, y la electrónica es una de esas tantas cosas que se.

¹Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia. Todos los ejemplos son ficticios.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

Hay algo que se llama *conocimiento libre*.
También, para que te enteres, hay miles de personas que desarrollan software libre (GPL en su mayoría) para que la gente los use libremente, sin necesidad de dar nada a cambio. (Te imaginas programandote el sistema operativo?) Si a vos no te agrada la idea de compartir TU código, no lo hagas. Pero me parece que no es necesario volver a inventar la rueda.
No hay que desperdiciar las mentes inteligentes, siempre hay que plantearse resolver problemas nuevos, no desperdiciar el tiempo en hacer algo que ya fué hecho. (Inventar la pólvora.)
Mirá si a este Linus no se le hubiera dado compartir su núcleo... Lo estaría haciendo ahora otra persona , que bien podría estar creando otros programas.
Esto no solo se aplica al código, también a la ciencia y conocimiento.
Yo no digo servir el código en bandeja de plata, pero si ayudar a otro con TU programa (pero solo si el otro esta verdaderamente interesado).
Con respecto a los aficionados, técnicos, ingenieros, etc., yo creo que cualquiera de ellos puede tener igual o diferente interés por la electrónica, aunque no sea su profesión. Es decir, no creo que haya que negarle a alguien ayuda, porque es solo un "aficionado". Tampoco creo que haya que servirle los programas a un ingeniero, porque es un "profesional"


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Si te fijas en la primera página del libro ese de 300 hojas dice algo mas o menos así:
> 9ª edición: 3.500.000 ejemplares.
> exacto, y quienes los leyeron es por que les gusta .
> 
> ...





			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Hay algo que se llama *conocimiento libre*.
> si de eso hablo : conocimiento y querer aprender
> También, para que te enteres, hay miles de personas que desarrollan software libre (GPL en su mayoría) para que la gente los use libremente, sin necesidad de dar nada a cambio. (Te imaginas programandote el sistema operativo?) Si a vos no te agrada la idea de compartir TU código, no lo hagas. Pero me parece que no es necesario volver a inventar la rueda.
> no necesito "enterarme" ya lo se, y no son tantos los que comparten todo, pongan aqui en el foro cuantos ponen todo .
> ...




que pasa ?
siento yo que les cayo mal o que ?
no me estan diciendo nada diferente pero me parece que me atacan.
creen que mi opinion va a limitar el funcionamiento del foro ?
yo no creo eso .
salvo que quieran que el foro sea .......no se , imaginenlo .

por que no leen tranquilos ?


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> que pasa ?
> siento yo que les cayo mal o que ?
> no me estan diciendo nada diferente pero me parece que me atacan.
> creen que mi opinion va a limitar el funcionamiento del foro ?
> ...



Me reitero, estas spamer, esta conversacion no conduze a ningun lado, entre otras cosas por la amplificadora ambigüedad de la misma.

Yo veo el percal mas simple, al listo que viene buscando el trabajo echo se le despachan enlazes como diciendo "aprende, que no cuesta tanto" y al que pregunta se le ayuda, punto.

Tu lo que tratas de enfatizar son los casos tipicos de uno y de otro, convirtiendo la frontera entre ambos en una linea demasiado gruesa que se presta a ambigüaciones pendientes de la opinion del lector.

Otro punto seria: ¿por leer un libro ya te gusta la electronica? (caso claro de tu abigüedad [peron que sobreuse esta palabra])

Yo considero una lista de verdades:
-Todo el mundo es el mas malo (el mas capo o el mas cool)
-Todo el mundo es el mas listo
-Todo el mundo pose la razon y la verdad

Y esta lista es tan cierta que hasta yo peco de sus apartados, vos estais pecando de dos puntos con este tema, por eso prefiero reiterarme y simplificar el tema: "Yo veo el percal mas simple, al listo que viene buscando el trabajo echo se le despachan enlazes como diciendo "aprende, que no cuesta tanto" y al que pregunta se le ayuda, punto."

Spameeeer, que estas un spamer


----------



## asherar (Abr 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Hay algo que se llama *conocimiento libre*.
> También, para que te enteres, hay miles de personas que desarrollan software libre (GPL en su mayoría) para que la gente los use libremente, sin necesidad de dar nada a cambio. (Te imaginas programandote el sistema operativo?) Si a vos no te agrada la idea de compartir TU código, no lo hagas. Pero me parece que no es necesario volver a inventar la rueda.
> ...
> Mirá si a este Linus no se le hubiera dado compartir su núcleo... Lo estaría haciendo ahora otra persona , que bien podría estar creando otros programas.
> ...



Creo que, como muchos, tenés una ligera confusión entre LIBRE y GRATIS. 

El núcleo del sistema operativo Linux se distribuye en forma libre y gratuita 
(bajo las normas GNU). Lo de *LIBRE* viene por el acceso al código fuente.
(Editado ->) Es gratis y puede ser de código abierto o no. 
Pero muchas aplicaciones desarrolladas bajo Linux son pagas, aunque te den 
acceso al código. Por eso, que te den el sistema operativo gratis es más una 
estrategia de marketting que un regalo. 

El sistema operativo W-XP es pago pero no tenés acceso al codigo fuente. 
Es pago pero de código cerrado. 
Esta empresa hace algo parecido pero solapadamente: deja que alguna gente 
piratee el sistema operativo. Los que piratean se creen vivos, pero terminan 
esclavos de las aplicaciones bajo W. 
La misma estrategia de marketting, pero con otro discurso alrededor. 



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ...Esto no solo se aplica al código, también a la ciencia y conocimiento. ...



En la ciencia las cosas tampoco son gratis: las revistas científicas donde se publican 
las investigaciones de punta (Nature, journals de la IEEE, Applieds Optics, etc.) tienen 
subscripciones anuales que rondan los 500 U$S o más. 
Te dan acceso al conocimiento, pero tenés que pagar. 

No sé, pero mientras sigamos hablando en inglés mal traducido estas confusiones seguirán. 

Free = Gratis  

Free = Libre  

pero  

Gratis =/= Libre 

Ah, de paso: Para mí la electrónica es una vocación que no pude estudiar formalmente 
como carrera universitaria, por eso, hasta donde tengo tiempo la vivo como un hobby. 

Un amigo mío que trabaja en electrónica dijo una vez: 

"A mí me pagan por hacer algo que yo haría gratis!, ... pero mejor que no se enteren".

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...Veo a veces que alguno dice como respuesta a otro que cuenta que ya ha realizado tal programa , para un desarrollo :
> No me podes colgar el programa ¿?
> El asm ¿?
> (o como quieran llamarlo)
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo con esto. A veces algunos piden las cosas de una manera un tanto cómica:

*"¿Me pueden hacer este circuito?, es algo muy "SENCILLO"*

...Y entonces porqué dice que necesita ayuda


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

bueno como es costumbre mia , no e leido por completo el post , pero me imagino que hay algunas molestias en cuanto a algunos novatos , que se inician y preguntas algunas tonterias muy obvias una y otra vez , si bien no me considero un sabelotodo porque tengo millones de desconocimientos ,yo creo que es un post muy duro y muy parecido a este http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=22283.0
 en el cual no estuve de acuerdo ya que si no deberian hacer dos niveles de foro uno novato y otro axperto donde la prueba para registrarse seria por ejemplo : para que sirve el registro eecon2 y cosas asi , y asi no seria foro seria chat entre expertos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno como es costumbre mia , no e leido por completo el post , pero me imagino que hay algunas molestias



En lo que a mí respecta, no hablo de molestia, digo que algunos piden las cosas de manera algo graciosa.



			
				zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con esto. A veces algunos piden las cosas de una manera un tanto cómica:
> 
> *"¿Me pueden hacer este circuito?, es algo muy "SENCILLO"*
> 
> ...Y entonces porqué dice que necesita ayuda


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2009)

No hay que hacer una discriminación tan fina, al que sabe usar el foro se le ayuda sin miramientos.
Al que no, bueno, tiene la opción de leer un libro, preguntarle a un amigo por teléfono o pagarle a alguien que sepa.
Siguen entrando novatos que no saben usar Google ni Wikipedia: ¿Les hacemos una prueba para entrar?
Ahora si te respondo como si fueras un idiota por preguntar, no es que piense que lo seas, si no que pienso que, talvez, mas adelante, pase un idiota a leer el hilo y lo entienda sin tener que explicar todo de vuelta. Se ve y se siente como un ataque pero nada que ver, es la dinámica del foro.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

hola, diego: leelo completo, no distingo entre novatos y expertos.
todo experto fue novato.
distingo entre vivos y los que le gustan la electronica.

una vez me paso, trabaje al terminar al secundaria un tiempo donde un señor que era el jefe de su empresa, instalaba y hacia alarmas, hacia, por decir, eramos 4 y el lo que hizo fue copiar una central que como usaba mucho , bueno vio mejor hacersela el.
a mi me contrato como "electronico" los demas eran instaladores.
un dia en el taller veo una caja grande, entraba una persona en ella, llena de plaquetas "que le fallaron" , claro, mandaba a los pibes a soldar y si funcionaba bien.
no voy a contar las anecdotas grotescas que vivi con ese personaje.
lo que si puedo estar seguro es que , hoy dia que existe la internet ese señor si contrata a un joven estudiante/estudioso de electronica le EXIGIRIA las cosas ya.
le pagaria el sueldo basico y pretenderia que vaya a instalar, que repare las placas (ni hace falta conocer antes el circuito) y que le diseñe cosas nuevas.............................si total ....es facil..............
mira........entra en un foro, ponete un nobre de mujer , un dibujito simpatico y deci que el profe te lo pidio para un practico.

asi , quien desmerece a quien ? 
quien unde el barco de quien ?

lo que puso un moderador y alejandro marco :
libre ?
gratis ?
NOOOOOO
segun mi opinion no quiero nada libre o gratis, disculpa, me encanta pagarle a el señor que diseño algo , que se rompio el mate haciendo algo para yo poder usarlo.
no soy un raton de cuarta ni un hipocrita.
si quisiera que no se quiera hacer la america con CADA CLIENTE, pero me parece muy bien y me pone feliz que un tipo que constuye un programa, o que hace algo con esfuerzo en la web o en su taller lo cobre y que gane $$$$$ .
acaso a uds. no ?
que tiene que ver aprender con luego trabajar free ?
que tiene que ver ?
uno estudia , y estudiar es (se supoone ) un derecho, todos podemos estudiar.
pero acaso uno sigue una carrera para morirse de hambre ? para regalar lo que estudio y trabajar de taxista  ?
estan mezclando las cosas sin coherencia y NO SE POR QUE:
*no  comprendo que quieren defender si es que algo estan tratandode defender .*

yo trabajo mucho en electricidad y muchas veces escuche que (en referencia a estas actitudes que desmerecen al gremio ) los plomeros son mas piolas .........si, los plomeros.
no se pisan la cola entre ellos.
o los que instalan aires acondicionados.

en fin.
y hay ejemplos  que no pongo que son mas grotescos.

*pero hay algo que quisiera aclarar, y creo que se hace necesario:*
puse este tema por que lo puse, queria ponerlo y compartirlo (y SI es de electronica, de donde se mire HEMP) , no veo por que tiene nadie que sentir cola de paja y menos gente que sabe, si estoy en este foro es por que , de los pocos que he estado este es el que mas comparte esta politica que he puesto en este tema.
sin decirlo.
pero la comparten.
ya qu epracticamente no he leido situaciones opuestas.
por eso me extraña ciertas acotaciones que no lo son , por que al final estamos habalando de lo mismo.
no lo puse hemp como espamer, te aseguro que todos los dias trabajo con electrones, quizas mas que otros por mi diversidad de clientes veo las "malas actitudes" .
lo remarco solo para qu elo tengan presente.
si no lo comparten, no hay problema, en ningun lado puse algo como obligar, o algo asi, y aunque lo ponga tengo bien claro que no tengo (ni quiero tener) el poder de obligar a nadie a nada.

haganse un te o unos mates, pongan unas masitas o facturas en un platito y lean tranquilos el post.


----------



## zaiz (Abr 25, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> No hay que hacer una discriminación tan fina, al que sabe usar el foro se le ayuda sin miramientos.
> .


Insisto, en lo que a mí respecta: Tengo varios años haciendo esto de "ayudar sin miramientos" en lo que puedo y no tuve que leer un manual sobre cómo participar en un foro. Y sé muy bien de qué se trata este foro.

Repito que me parece gracioso que pidan las cosas diciendo que es algo "sencillo", sin embargo, lo estan pidiendo porque no les resulta tan "sencillo". 

Pero no es para tomarlo muy a pecho, es un simple comentario.


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 25, 2009)

Algunas veces la gentes es muy suceptible a comentarios duros, pero la verdad es que no pasa nada. 

Se puede ver  en algunos post (en cualquier foro) que una novato pregunta una tonteria y algun "experto" lo regaña y hasta humilla proyectando sus complejos. Eso genera desconfianza en los participantes, seguro que alguien con una buena pregunta ò duda va a preferir no exponerla por miedo a que lo regañen.

Si alguien se acerca a ti y te pide dinero de ti depende regalarselo y si le toca a alguien mas y lo hace... bronca suya! 

A mi en lo personal me a tocado que me piden los diagramas y codigos de mis proyectos de venta y yo los contesto "si guey!, luego te los paso" claro que ese dia nunca llega, lo siento! tengo una familia que mantener y aunque esto no es mi fuerte de ingresos me gusta cuidarlo y por egoismo no me fijo que yo tambien veo los proyectos de los demas y de ellos aprendo cosas nuevas y las uso en mi beneficio por eso estoy empezando a responder todas las preguntas que pueda y exponer los poquitos(pero muy queridos por mi) proyectos que tengo.

Estoy de acuerdo con Fernando, pero siempre va a haber gente que solo le interese los resultados... como en cualquier otra profesion y eso no significa que sean entes del demonio.


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 25, 2009)

Jajaja, te quiero ver entrando al foro como mujer y bancarte los mensajes de los buitres salameros que pululan en todo foro: Hola, linda ¿Tenes fotos?  Te llamo al celu y te explico como tenes que hacer.
Solta toda la bronca y pone nombre y apellido del señor y su empresa, quedará escrachado en Google para siempre.
Ya lo decía el refrán: El vivo vive del zonzo y el zonzo de su trabajo.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

ivan_mzr dijo:
			
		

> Algunas veces la gentes es muy suceptible a comentarios duros, pero la verdad es que no pasa nada.
> 
> Se puede ver  en algunos post (en cualquier foro) que una novato pregunta una tonteria y algun "experto" lo regaña y hasta humilla proyectando sus complejos. Eso genera desconfianza en los participantes, seguro que alguien con una buena pregunta ò duda va a preferir no exponerla por miedo a que lo regañen.
> 
> .



a eso me referia, si somos asi solo sera un chat de expertos , creo que deberia ser diego pregunta juan contesta como hacerlo pero no se lo da echo , diego averigua y lo hace


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> siempre se "desperdicia tiempo" siempre se hacen cosas que ya se hiucieron, cuando estuviste en el colegio tuviste que aprender TODO , cosas que ya fueron aprendidas y que ya se sabian , es el proceso de aprendizaje.


Si nadie divulgara sus descubrimientos, todavía estaríamos en la prehistoria.


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> que pasa ?
> siento yo que les cayo mal o que ?
> no me estan diciendo nada diferente pero me parece que me atacan.
> creen que mi opinion va a limitar el funcionamiento del foro ?
> ...


No, te garantizo que nadie te esta atacando. Esto es solo una discusión filosófica sin propósito definido, y aquí cada uno aporta con lo que piensa.


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Creo que, como muchos, tenés una ligera confusión entre LIBRE y GRATIS.
> 
> El núcleo del sistema operativo Linux se distribuye en forma libre y gratuita
> (bajo las normas GNU). Lo de LIBRE viene por el acceso al código fuente.
> Es gratis y de código abierto.


Yo por libre, entiendo que se puede distribuir y modificar libremente. Para que las cosas estén un poco mas claras, hablemos de la GFDL (similar a la GPL pero para documentación). Yo considero que es libre, porque permite *distribuir su contenido libremente*, modificarlo, y crear obras derivadas. La verdad, si quisiera cobrar a los lectores, no lo licenciaría con esta licencia. Ahora, decime como puedo cobrar por un programa que es libre y está e Internet. Alguien lo compraría?
Por supuesto que no es solo porque sea gratis, hay muchos programas que son gratis (freeware) y no tienen nada de libre. Además, claro que se puede *cobrar por el trabajo de uno*, aunque lo licencie con GPL, pero no pretender ganar dinero por cada copia vendida.
Es decir, nadie va a trabajar gratis, pero si permitir compartir el trabajo hecho (una vez pagado).


			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> En la ciencia las cosas tampoco son gratis: las revistas científicas donde se publican
> las investigaciones de punta (Nature, journals de la IEEE, Applieds Optics, etc.) tienen
> subscripciones anuales que rondan los 500 U$S o más.
> Te dan acceso al conocimiento, pero tenés que pagar.


Esto podría ser discutible, pero de todas formas yo creo que el conocimiento y la ciencia deberían ser libres y gratuitos.


----------



## felixls (Abr 25, 2009)

Soy de la categoría que no le gustan las categorías, que le gusta el conocimiento por el conocimiento en sí, no solo el que tiene un fin útil.

Tengo dos profesiones (programación/electrónica), no tengo necesidad de dinero ya que tengo resuelto eso.

Comparto todo lo que hago y lo hago desde que tengo memoria, porque en realidad, nadie, NADIE, es dueño del conocimiento.

El conocimiento le pertenece a la humanidad, y sino empiecen a agradecer en cada desarrollo a los verdaderos genios que tuvimos en la historia.

Al encender tu velador, le das las gracias a Isaac Newton, como, no?  que mal che....

No se dejen engañar por las patentes/copyright, etc, solo sirven para que un par de idiotas se llenen de oro haciendo cosas que solo con conocimiento compartido a lo largo de toda nuestra historia se pudo obtener.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

felixls dijo:
			
		

> no tengo necesidad de dinero ya que tengo resuelto eso.
> 
> .



yo ahun no siempre a medias , hace años que pienso como solucionarlo han sido casi todos fracasos y estos ultimos dias me carcome la cabeza de manera inevitable


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 25, 2009)

Tienes toda la razon amigo, he visto en otros foros y  en este comentarios de '' necesito un circuito que aga esto y lo otro , algien me lo puede dar? '' o el otro ejemplo'' se me rompio una televicion, que miro, o donde puede estar el fallo? ''

son cosas de gente que quiere ganarse el pan sin minimo esfuerzo, yo llevo mucho tiempo en esto, y lo que he aprendido a sido estudiando y  gastandome una pasta en mecanismos , ic y demas , porque uno cuando fabrica algo  nunca sale bien a la primera, yo creando un circuito electronico ((unos de los mas complejos que realize fue por hoby , fue un amplificador home cinema 7.1 que al terminar lo done al instituto que yo estudie electronica para que la gente que aprendiera le exara un ojo)) en este circuito o equipo me gaste 300 y pico € , si todo saliera bien solo me gastaba unos 120€ pero salia muchas cosas mal y muchos cambios pero yo lo consegi.

por eso lo que  digo yo tambien , si les gusta la electronica como a mi y a muchos , pongan los codos , estudien y practiquen, porque todo no viene del cielo.

PD: mi primer circuito hecho en casa con la ayuda de mi padre fue encender 3 bombillitas con pilas, y yo tenia 6 añitos, desde ahi ya me enamore de la electronica y es mi hoby y futuro trabajo si dios lo quiere.

un saludo a todos y buenas noches.


----------



## Guest (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> *pero hay algo que quisiera aclarar, y creo que se hace necesario:*
> puse este tema por que lo puse, queria ponerlo y compartirlo (y SI es de electronica, de donde se mire HEMP)


No digo lo contrario, solo digo que tienes ganas de hablar




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no lo puse hemp como espamer, te aseguro que todos los dias trabajo con electrones, quizas mas que otros por mi diversidad de clientes veo las "malas actitudes" .



No te llame spamer porque pusieras este tema como un spamer, si no que desde un princio me parecio un tema que mareaba la perdiz, y que solo buscaba una charla que ademas no esta siguiendo la senda que preveiste, aparte que no te llame "espamer", si no que dije que estabas spamer, la diferencia es sustancial, yo tambien tengo dias que pongo mas post en sala de charla que en el resto del foro, pero esque tio, este tema lo abriste en dudas en general!

Te veo unas ganas terribles de exponer el dilema, al margen quedan opiniones. Yo comprendo que hay peña abusiba en trabajos y que hay foristas leachers, pero esque* lo que realmente quieres exponer * lo suscribimos todos; otro punto es tu opinion, mas cercana al beneficio personal que al socialismo (socialismo literal, no politico), que oye, la vida da muchas vueltas, y quizas las que te dio a ti te hicieron pensar de ese modo, pero eso es lo que se esta viniendo a debatir, porque has dado cabida a ello con la ambigüedad que le has dado al tema. 

Como ya dije lo conveniente es simplificar las cosas, aqui no se debate si ayudar al forista medio, si no el margen que has dejado alojando tu opinion al respecto de ese tema, y el detonante inicial ha sido un altercado laboral.

Fernandob, yo de estos foros te conozco en cierta medida, conozco ciertos aspectos de ti que muy de seguro vecinos tullos desconozcan, y los respeto como te respeto, pero has convertido esto en un debate de opinion, y he de decirte que la tulla, pese a ser socialmente viable, es un tanto desacertada, precisamente en lo ya comentado, en que tiras mas para el beneficio personal que hacia el benefiio social, que en tu trabajo si te putean pues que les den, te callas las cosas y que se jodan, pero en internet (en la nube) la mentalidad ha de ser otra, y ahi la GPL lleva las de ganar porque se vale del trabajo coletivo para evolucionar, cosa a la que te niegas por cuestiones aprendidas en la vida real (y que otros usuarios te estan reprochando y por eso te enojas). En la vida real haz lo que aprendiste en ella, pero en esta nube es el conocimiento compartido el que lleva las de ganar, y tu opinion conservadora (en el sentido literal, no politico) es la que te esta limitando.

Yo creo que otros ya lo dejaron suficientemente claro:


			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Yo veo el percal mas simple, al listo que viene buscando el trabajo echo se le despachan enlazes como diciendo "aprende, que no cuesta tanto" y al que pregunta se le ayuda, punto.





			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> "A mí me pagan por hacer algo que yo haría gratis!, ... pero mejor que no se enteren".





			
				diego_z dijo:
			
		

> a eso me referia, si somos asi solo sera un chat de expertos , creo que deberia ser diego pregunta juan contesta como hacerlo pero no se lo da echo , diego averigua y lo hace



Todo lo demas es un debate encarnizado de opiniones, en la que en esta nube, (lo lamento) llevas las de perder, en la vida real ya no se, pero aqui si.

Como ya te dije, este debate de opiniones se da porque has dado lugar a el, y esto se veia desde el primer post, por eso lo de spamer, porque canta a la legua que buscas "hablar" ("spamear") sobre un tema de opinion que no tiene salida.




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> haganse un te o unos mates, pongan unas masitas o facturasen un platito y lean tranquilos el post.



A mi me haria falta un peta de buen hemp (que no es el caso), pero a vos le va a hacer falta otro para leer mis lineas sin resquemores ni malas interpretaciones, desde el cariño fernandob, evolucione.




P.D.: Al margen, yo pago gustosamente a alguien por su trabajo, pero no por copipastearme lo que ya se trabajo una vez.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

no hay bronca, yo no compito con nadie


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

no hemp, no me cae mal, son opiniones.
y si , me hice un te que hace rato no lo hacia para leer el tema :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/189856/

lo demas, ya puse mi opinion y uds. la suya......... cada cual la suya.
solo te comento que en mi trabajo real, en la calle he aprendido a manejarme, y bien.

solo me queda una duda al respecto de este tema , ya que ponen  que hay cosas que son libres (que lo son )  y que bueno , el querer que "lo que te gusta" te permita vivir parece ser muy ambicioso o no es parte de esta cultura .
como responderan cuando otro entre en el foro a preguntar:

"estoy por empezar ing. electronica" hay buen trabajo ?
o voy a entrar en la secundaria: vale la pena electronica ?

le decimos que todo lo que estudie tendra que regalarlo ? que vea como se saca la loteria para tener resuelto el tema de su ingreso.
por que la electronica es un arte de gente altruista ?

no solo este tema hemp da para no llegar a ningun sitio, creo que muchisimos temas son asi, cuando muchas personas se juntan es mas facil llegar a desacuerdo que a acuerdo.

la electronica para mi no fue entretenerme un rato , investigar o estar de vez en cuando con la electronica, no , para mi fue y es UNA BUENA PARTE DE MI VIDA.
NUNCA FUI TAN TONTO como para pretender que lo valioso sea gratis.
mira, y te estoy contando parte de mi vida:

para mi los microcontroladores eran chino basico, no tuve apuro, hasta que conoci un INGENIERO , el tipo buena onda, le propuse y venia a mi local a darme clases 2 veces por semana a la noche, cada noche le tenia que pagar, salado pero con gusto, mas de un año.
los dias que no venia trabajaba mas que cuando estaba, asi cuando venia tenia mil dudas reales.y avanzaba .
nunca le pedi que me rebaje ni que me de clases gratis.
seria un insulto, a el y a mi .
cop8 elegi........no fue lo mejor por que national los dejo de lado.

luego de unos años decidi meterme con PIC.
una vez por semana a donde "pablin" , pablo canello .
muy bueno, no importa lo que cobraba por que me estaba dando su conocimiento .
yo notaba que a diferencia de los demas yo iba 1 vez por semana (como ellos) pero los otros 6 dias de la semana me ponia a practicar.

en fin.
para mi es una falta de respeto total pretender que los demas "te den"....solo por que si.
por que es un foro , free, gratis, por que .quien lo dice. ?

yo creo que la gente que si recorrio un camino de trabajo y esfuerzo si ve que con las palabras hay un grupo de gente que solo busca poner excusas para no valorar, o mas bien valorar solo si les dan lo que les piden.
simplemente se alejaran.

te repito, que me digan que lo que se , lo que me esforce no vale, no tiene valor......."si, muy lindo si me lo das "
sos buena onda si me ayudas, si me lo haces facil.........sino sos un forro mala onda que no sabe compartir.

uno con las palabras da vuelta cualquier cosa, cualquiera, puedo discutir que es bueno ser blanco y tambien que es bueno ser negro.

decime, de nuevo:
quien estudia la secundaria o la universidad como hooby ?
quien no estudia para o esperando hacerse un porvenir ?

y si...........ando con ganas de escribir


----------



## diego_z (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no hemp, no me cae ma, son opiniones.
> y si , me hice un te que hace rato no lo hacia para leer el tema :


te invito un fernet?ya es hora


----------



## Elvic (Abr 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> "estoy por empezar ing. electrónica" hay buen trabajo ?
> o voy a entrar en la secundaria: vale la pena electrónica ?




saludos , veo que los comentarios fueron mas haya... de responder la simple pregunta de si les gusta la electrónica... jejeej

pero estas preguntas que que *cita* fernandob, (sin pretender entrar en discusión ), son la clave de la pregunta original, pues "estos" que hacen esa pregunta de verdad lo ven como algo que les podría asegurar un futuro prometedor.. pero a fin de cuentas, sabemos que no es así; porque es como cualquier otro oficio ó profesión la vida no es fácil y se tiene que trabajar por las cosas, *nada es gratis* (y no hablo de dinero) todo cuesta esfuerzo, tiempo, amigos, etc . se descuidan muchas cosas por seguir lo que a cada quien le interesa..

sin embargo, como se comento en un mensaje anterior, es casi imposible llegar a buen termino si no existe un objetivo o punto convergente en el cual cada uno este de acuerdo según lo que le corresponde .

algo que si aseguro y que concuerdo con fernandob y creo en esencia  lo que quiso decir es :

a nadie le gusta que NO le paguen por su trabajo... sea de  lo que sea electrónica o cualquier otro oficio

mas aun molesta cuando dicen que *al cabo es sencillo* hacerlo jaja

pero volvemos a lo mismo siempre hay opiniones encontradas, es valido creo yo..   expresar lo que se vive en la vida real, porque ? pues por lo mismo, si no se aprende de experiencias ajenas todos tendríamos que empezar desde 0, y eso no reflejaría un avance social de ninguna manera...

pero algo que también es cierto  y que a la ves caen en  una contradicción es que en el foro no se pueden expresar de forma vivida una situación como esta.. porque cada quien es libre de aportar o no lo que sabe y nadie esta abligado ha ayudar a nadie todo es voluntario.

Y en verdad creo que si hubiese la manera de que pagaran por lo que se aporta o sugiere en el foro, creo seria el primero en reclamarlo, aunque ya me di cuenta que no me pagarían mucho,, jejeej.

Como dato alguna ves comete aquí en el que deberían ser reconocidos lo que aportan soluciones reales no se alguna distinción o algo y resulto que NO, que no querían ser un foro como algo llamado taringa o algo así <creo es un foro>.. y que es fácil saber quien es quien en el foro jaja y no paso a mayores; aun  me sigue gustando entrar aquí y lo seguiré haciendo mientras pueda...


no esta por demás leer opiniones al fin y al cabo eso son opiniones


PD: ó quien no ha discutido hasta con los amigos cercanos es fascinante discutir (sin llegar a golpearse JAJAJA ) se aprende muchísimo de las personas ... imagines


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> Y en verdad creo que si hubiese la manera de que pagaran por lo que se aporta o sugiere en el foro, creo seria el primero en reclamarlo, aunque ya me di cuenta que no me pagarían mucho,, jejeej.


Existe, se llama Paypal.
Aunque dudo de que te paguen por aportar en un foro. Si entran a un foro es porque buscan o ayuda gratuita (el típico que pide el circuito), o formar parte de la comunidad forera, y no solo preguntar sino también aportar.
Si querés cobrar podes buscar a alguno que esté pidiendo que le hagan el proyecto, y mandarle un mensaje tipo: "che te hago todo el circuito por solo X pesos", o algo así.
Bue mejor no doy ideas (no sea que agarres y empieces a hacerte publicidad).


----------



## Elvic (Abr 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Bue mejor no doy ideas (no sea que agarres y empieces a hacerte publicidad).



           
seguro ahora que necesito .......     

a eso es a lo que me refería, ...   :evil:


edit:   prefiero quitar el chiste por lo visto se presta a malas interpretaciones ... pero lo advertí.
aunque en la respuesta de electrodan lo pueden ver...


PD: si sabia algo de PayPal;  pero no por opinar como bien señal electrodan


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Elvic dijo:
			
		

> como dice un anuncio de cerveza en televisión aquí en México, La cosa es buscarle INDIO JAJAJAJA indio Laughing Laughing Laughing


No entendí muy bien el chiste... (Ni el sentido de la frase)


----------



## felixls (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> NUNCA FUI TAN TONTO como para pretender que lo valioso sea gratis.



Tenés razón, todos tenemos opiniones, algunos hacen juicio de valor sobre otros, otros no.

saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 26, 2009)

hola,colegas de foro y algunos de profecion....yo soy tecnico electronico industrial desde hace mas de 20 años,estudie la carrera y aparte he realizado muchisima invercion de dinero en cursos en Alemania,Italia,y España,(muchos ...demasiados) no tengo la vida resuelta ni mucho menos aunque me la gano bien gracias a mi reputacion en el mercado (de serio,eficaz y honrrado) ,y tengo que decir que respeto pero no comparto la opinion de algunos colegas,el foro para mi es como tener un amigo que en un momento dado te hecha una mano cuando no tienes donde acudir y yo le correspondo respondiendo a lo que yo me considere capacitado sin mirar si el otro lo usa con animo de lucro o no....me da igual ,respeto a los profecionales tantocomo a  los hoobyeros porque ambos me han ayudado en algun momento incluso a los paletos que empiezan en esto,porque respondiendoles repaso nociones basicas.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> yo creo que la gente que si recorrio un camino de trabajo y esfuerzo si ve que con las palabras hay un grupo de gente que solo busca poner excusas para no valorar, o mas bien valorar solo si les dan lo que les piden.
> simplemente se alejaran.
> 
> ...



Mira, tengo un amigo mecanico, este una vez vio que en mi habitacion tengo una cerradura electronica activada con un mando RF. Me dijo que el queria uno, que cuanto podia costar, le dije que  de 100€ a 200€, que el modulo RF habia que comprarlo y el mando mas el receptor de 100€ no bajaba, me dijo "pero si tu ya tienes uno! ¿no puedes copiarlo ya que tienes el esquema? si es muy facil" me quede flipado y le dije "el mio no lo hize yo, mas que nada porque hay una pieza que no puedo copiar (un condensador variable, no tengo instrumental para calcular lo que da de valor), ademas, no te interesa que te lo haga, te interesa comprarlo para tener la completa garantia de que no te va a fallar", entonzes me dijo "bueno vale, lo puedo pagar, pero y los otros 100€?" le respondi "hombre, hay que comprar los solenoides (el chaval encima queria 5), los cerrojos y *mi mano de obra*..." solto una carcajada y me dijo "pero tio! ¿que te cuesta? si es muy facil", me rei yo un rato y le dije "pero a ver, si se me jode un coche y te pido el favor ¿me dejabas la reparacion gratis?, puede que me hagas un precio especial pero gratis no me lo dejas!, lo mismo te digo, yo tengo que andar muchas horas mirandote todo, probandote todo y ver que funciona, y despues hacerte la instalacion! ¿cuantas horas crees que son? ¿crees que es facil?, bastante hago con no cobrarte un 20-50% del coste de la materia prima" a lo que me comprende y entonces me discute "y cuanto me cobrarias entonces si yo pago todo el material" le respondi "pues a 6€ hora", se rio y me dijo "pero a donde vas!, si acaso a 2 o 3€ " yo ya flipando le dije " pero a ver tio, cuanto te crees que te va a cobrar cualquiera por una istalacion personalizada y por hacerte un proyecto que no sabes cuantas horas te va a llevar? te crees que estoy yo para tirar el tiempo? que tengo que estudiar y esas cosas"

Es decir, no eres el unico al que le infravaloran la labor, y encima de que te racanean te tratan de regatear lo que te van a pagar, pero eso *es la vida real* y ahi se juega segun sus reglas, yo aqui no cobro por exponer mis proyectos, si alguien sabe un poco de electronica ya se los puede hacer, pero *tiene que saber*, esa es la regla de oro, ayudar a saber creo que es la labor mas altruista que se pueda hacer, por encima de donar TODO tu salario a obras beneficas (que eso no es altruismo, es egocentrismo, pagas POR SENTIRTE MEJOR). Pero esta es la diferencia entre la vida real y la nube, y es lo que deverias comprender.





			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> decime, de nuevo:
> quien estudia la secundaria o la universidad como hooby ?
> quien no estudia para o esperando hacerse un porvenir ?


La secundaria no, pero la universidad si la estudio como hobby. Lo del porvenir... Hay ciertas cosas que he probado en la vida (vease el hilo de los estimulantes y la electronica) que me han echo pensar que es una tonteria, En esta vida solo importa hacer lo que te gusta, si no acabaras en un pozo de miseria.




			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y si...........ando con ganas de escribir



Ya era hora de que lo reconocieras


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> [Mira, tengo un amigo mecanico, ....................................................
> 
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Hemp escribió:
> 
> [Mira, tengo un amigo mecanico, ....................................................
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> YOOOO¡¡¡ y no es coña¡ estoy estudiando superior de ingeneria de electronica y en la vida real soy tapicero por negocio de padre, lo estudio como hoby porque me encanta y de verdad que no lo tengo en cuenta para el futuro , pero si la tapiceria decae o pasa algo me tengo que ganar el pan por otro lado no?¿ pues ahi esta , tengo un bonus de salvacion por otro lado.
> 
> PD : la tapiceria lleva 40 años en pie y no creo que caiga , si no ha caido asta ahora .....
> un saludo amigos.



La tapizeria de tu padre lleva 40 años, la tapizaria en si lleva mas de 400, veanse los muebles de la realeza de la edad media.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Fortivo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hombre, la tapiceria en general lleva siglos .. yo decia la empresa D un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2009)

Ah........bueno, ahora que veo que las 2 unicas respuestas son similares se me abre mas la mente.
por lo visto tenia yo un concepto equivocadoo de las cosas al pretender o ambicionar trabajar de lo que estudie.

supongo que fue un error mio, por eso me ha costado tanto.
vere de abrir mas los ojos  y mi mente , a ver si busco un trabajo *de verdad.* u otra forma de solucionar el tema economico , a veces uno se obsesiona o se obseca con algo .

saludos y gracias por vuestros consejos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> bueno..............con esta si que me has dado vuelta.......
> 
> hay alguien mas que estudia una carrera solo como hooby????????
> solo por curiosidad.




Pues yo estudie la carrera no al grado de hobby pero si por que fue lo unico que me llamo la atensión, considero que un titulo no sirve para nada y solo te limita

Cuantos no se han encontrado con ingenieros que conducen taxis (por ejemplo) solo por que no encuentran trabajo de lo que estudiaron?, platicas con ellos y te enteras que no piensan hacer algo mas por que su titulo dice "experto en apretado de tuercas" y solo eso saben hacer.... donde quedo el gusto de aprender otra cosa diferente?

Ademas muchos genios de ingenieria nunca terminaron la escuela... vagaron de aqui por alla aprendiendo de todo un poco y aplicaron ese tipo de conocimientos para lograr productos con los cuales no podriamos vivir sin ellos

No se si me explique bien, pero alli les va una analogia que vi en una pelicula.... 

En una escena unos cientificos suenan una alarma pero no se oye nada en el cuarto de control, posteriormente se dan cuenta que algo esta fallando y llegan los tecnicos a revisar el panel electronico minusiosamente, sin embargo no encentran el problema, hasta que alguien nota que habia un papel que obstruia el golpe del martillo con el de la campana de la alarma y alguien decia que por andar buscando con un microscopio no encontraban el elefante.... 

Aqui siento que es lo mismo.... por estar tan encerrados en una carrera nos perdemos de todo lo demas que podriamos hacer


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 26, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> fernandob dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen¡ compañero, por eso yo no le tengo miedo meterle mano a todo,.. digo a trabajos D y he sido de tanto como repartidor de folletos , tecnico electricista , fontanero, carpintero , albañil , dependiente / encargado de tienda de electricidad, etc etc, o sea que he provado de casi todo, y se un pcoo de todo y no me quejo en aprender mas 

 un saludo.


----------



## mezcalito (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola fernandob. Te lo voy a hacer tan breve como pueda: con el debido respeto por tu opinión, creo que estás planteando el tema desde un punto de vista un poco cerrado y "elitista", si me permitís el adjetivo. Tu planteo inicial, lejos de parecerme una propuesta para pensar, me sonó más como un manifiesto del opus dei. Si alguien se acerca al foro pidiendo que le hagan un circuito porque busca una solución inmediata para un tema que no pasa por estudiar, ni desarrollarse como profesional o algo de todo eso ¿qué habría que hacer?, ¿ignorarlo?, ¿discriminar?, ¿filtrarlo? ¿habría que formar un comité colegiado que determine quien es merecedor de ayuda y quien no? ¿cobrarle un peaje por derecho de ayuda? Para eso ya está José Microsoft y Cía. ¿O acaso la gente de Firefox pregunta quien va a usar el navegador y si está calificado, si lo va a usar para crecimiento personal o para bajar pornografía o para navegar buscando tecnología de punta para desmoleculizar a la suegra (...y de paso si alguien sabe algo al respecto, y quiere darme una mano...). En fin, amigo. no sé porqué contraponer la seriedad con la que uno se dedica a un hobbie, con la alegría con que puede encarar su carrera. Me da la impresión de que a un hobbie le das muy poco espacio en cuanto a seriedad. Si un hobbie es lo que amamos hacer, entonces te digo que sí, que mi carrera la hice por hobbie, porque también es lo que amo hacer. Un gran abrazo, y gracias por ayudarme a re-pensar y evaluar todas estas cosas. P.D.: Siempre te queda el recurso de armar un foro, con acceso más restringido, y habitado por gente que no necesite pedir cosas hechas. Hoy, sabés bien que es muy sencillo y no requiere otros recursos más que tu pc. Pero me parece que por estos pagos hay más aire fresco. Suerte y otra vez, gracias.


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 26, 2009)

para mi no hay nada mejor que la electronica, es mi mundo, y que mejor... que me da dinero   ....
es lo mejor, hacer lo que te encanta y de paso que te paguen por eso.... si no existiera la electronica y me preguntaran, que trabajo quisiera que me gustara y me pagaran diria que servicio intimo para mujeres


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

mezcalito dijo:
			
		

> Si alguien se acerca al foro pidiendo que le hagan un circuito porque busca una solución inmediata para un tema que no pasa por estudiar, ni desarrollarse como profesional o algo de todo eso ¿qué habría que hacer?


Mandarlo a moderación.
No hay que ser profesional para recibir ayuda aquí, lo único que hay que tener es ganas de aprender, y esforzarse. Si la persona en cuestión necesita el circuito inmediatamente, y pasa de informaciónrmarse y hacerlo el, en mi opinión, debería contratar a alguien para que haga el trabajo por el.
Sería como ir a pedirle a tu mecánico que te arregle el auto gratis... Hacer un circuito es trabajar y esforzarse, además, lleva tiempo. Sería como pedirle a un programador que programe gratis para vos.
Estas desvalorando el trabajo del otro.
Veo que también mencionas a Firefox. Te recuerdo que los programadores de Mozilla no trabajan gratis, Google les paga (por promocionarlo), es decir, los patrocina. Además, reciben donaciones.
Si algún programador trabaja gratis, es porque apoya al proyecto en el cual trabaja; pero dudo que si se lo pedís te haga un programa grátis.
El propósito del foro es ayudar, no trabajar para el que lo pida.
En fin... Te recomiendo que leas los posts del sabio Hemp.


----------



## asherar (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola: 

*Primero que nada conste que no soy partidario 
de regalar trabajo, ni conocimiento.*

Pero hay una realidad, y es que hoy en día no tiene sentido ofrecer ciertas cosas 
en internet (información principalmente) a cambio de un pago. 

Veamos un ejemplo en electrónica: 
Hasta hace pocos años algunos sitios vendían los pdf de las hojas de datos. 
Pero esta estrategia de negocio se cayó cuando otros sitios empezaron a ponerlas 
para descarga GRATIS. 

Algo similar aplica a la elaboración de páginas web. Hace unos diez años una 
persona podía vivir de eso, hoy hay sitios que prácticamente las regalan. 

Es un fenómeno que suele ocurrir en épocas de "pobreza", o en lugares "pobres", 
con muchas otras profesiones u oficios de requieren baja inversión inicial. 
También cuando los profesionales de determinada rama empiezan a ser demasiados, 
más de los que el mercado requiere. 

Cómo arreglar una canilla lo hace cualquiera y no requiere conocimientos avanzados 
ni materiales estratégicos. Por eso, muchos que no tienen una preparación se ponen 
de plomeros. Total "es cuestión de darse maña". 
Ahí es donde se hace barato mandar a arreglar una canilla, lo que favorece al bolsillo 
del ciudadano, pero esto ocurre en desmedro de la calidad del trabajo. 
Y lo peor de todo DESTRUYE la profesión de los plomeros matriculados. 
Se dice entonces que "ese mercado ha sido LAVADO". 
Ahí perdemos todos: los consumidores y los que queremos vivir trabajando de eso.

Cuando el precio de un servicio cae por debajo de un cierto nivel, el negocio deja de ser 
rentable para los particulares, y pasa a convertirse en algo que solo puede mantenerse 
mediante una estructura comercial mayor. Esta estructura es la que puede agrandar el 
margen total del negocio a fuerza de rotación, es decir acumulando un número suficientemente 
grande de ventas como para garantizar rentabilidad a largo plazo. 
Es el caso de los mercados de barrio y los hipermercados. 

La electrónica tiene varias ventajas comerciales: 
- los componentes más comunes son relativamente baratos, 
- el instrumental básico es relativamente accesible (téster, PC), 
- incluso los componentes "raros" se pueden mandar a conseguir con relativa facilidad. 
Todo esto hace que se puede encarar prácticamente cualquier proyecto simple con el 
solo valor agregado del conocimiento, y un poco de sentido común. 

Eso creo que es a lo que apunta fernandob, cuando se expresa en contra de que se 
diga que hacer tal cosa es "FACIL", o que se regalen los proyectos casi completos. 
Lo que pasa es que al difundir esa idea se le está dando argumentos a los clientes 
"ratones" para regatear el precio de los trabajos. 
Empieza a hacerse carne en la gente que: "eso lo hace cualquiera", y además: 
"no te cuesta nada" porque "lo bajás todo hecho de internet". 

Y ahí perdemos todos otra vez. 

En cambio, las empresas que manejan ciertos rubros de difícil o costosa elaboración 
(p. ej. remedios específicos) se ponen todas de acuerdo en cobrar CARO. 
Como un remedio es algo que no se puede hacer en el garage del fondo, ni pagarle 
chauchas a un químico para que lo haga a pedido, el ciudadano común se tiene que 
bajar los lienzos y dejar que lo vacunen => PAGAR. 

Espero que estos ejemplos sirvan para entender qué es lo que nos conviene como 
comunidad (grupo de personas con un interés en común). 

Para matizar un poco, y hablando de vocación, les dejo este video:

YouTube - Autonomous Vehicle Competition 

Un abrazo!


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ... del sabio Hemp.



 ops:  ops:  ops:  Me has echo ruborizarme! Aunque lo de sabio seria otro tema de discursion.


----------



## mezcalito (Abr 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Sería como ir a pedirle a tu mecánico que te arregle el auto gratis... Hacer un circuito es trabajar y esforzarse, además, lleva tiempo. Sería como pedirle a un programador que programe gratis para vos.
> Estas desvalorando el trabajo del otro.


Estamos bien, electrodan. Filosóficamente y, desde algún lugar práctico creo que tenés razón. Sin embargo yo había interpretado que se hablaba de gente que pedía información para después hacer sus propios trabajos (cosa que yo mismo hice varias veces y me sirvió para aprender) y no para que se los den hechos. Entiendo perfectamente lo que me decís de Firefox & Google, y de la megaempresa que conforman. Lo que yo decía es que no cuestionan a quienes lo usan, cómo lo usan y para qué. Y darle una mano a alguien, que de ninguna manera te obliga, sino que pide esa ayuda (sea para resolver algo propio o para ganar una moneda) es tambien una práctica solidaria en la que cada uno podrá elegir o no participar. Pero si tengo la posibilidad de hacerlo, sin involucrar más que algo de mi tiempo disponible, y de paso remover neuronas, yo lo hago. Dependerá del tiempo disponible y de la vocación de compartir que cada uno disponga. No sería honesto de mi parte no reconocer que considero seriamente respetable la opción de negarse. Pero a mi buen entender el conocimiento debe ser fundamentalmente libre, en especial en un espacio como este foro, que es gratuito, abierto y en el que no se trabaja bajo el ala de Google, ni se reparan motores. Y lo digo bien, sin ánimo contestatario, sino empujado por la necesidad de debatir lo que pensamos desde lo más genuino de nuestras creencias. Un abrazo a todos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

mezcalito dijo:
			
		

> Estamos bien, electrodan. Filosóficamente y, desde algún lugar práctico creo que tenés razón. Sin embargo yo había interpretado que se hablaba de gente que pedía información para después hacer sus propios trabajos (cosa que yo mismo hice varias veces y me sirvió para aprender) y no para que se los den hechos.


Entonces pensamos igual.
*Para Alejandro*: Que significa para vos "regalar conocimiento"?


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> *Para Alejandro*: Que significa para vos "regalar conocimiento"?



+1


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2009)

es un juego de palabras tonto el que hacen , y como dije cada quien juega con las palabras y con los argumentos para defender SU posicion.

regalar conocimientos :
regalar lo que uno sabe.
que le ven de raro o dudoso a eso ?
les pregunto y se esta poniendo bastante tonta esta charla:

son preguntas separadas que , con solo armarlas se deducen las cosas, salvo para quien solo quiera discutir:

1 -- quienes van regalando sus posesiones en la vida ?
2 --- lo que a uno le costo meses o años de esfuerzo lo consideran propio ?


miren , hay cosas que son obvias y ya me estan recansando :

aqui en el foro uno puede decir que es clark kent, o elvis y que esta vivo y escondido en una isla llena de minas.
aqui en el foro cualquiera puede decir lo que se le canta.
incluso pelear y discutir cualquier cossa.

pero quien estudio 5 años POR O MENOS electronica (por lo RE menos ) , quien tuvo que comerse materias que no le agradaban tanto, todos lso dias , mañana y tarde ........quien luego dedico muchisimo tiempo en investigar, probar, y desarrollar, ESE.............no se siente tocado por lo que yo pongo, ni por los comentarios de quienes piensan similar a mi .

quien busca el pelo al huevo y se pone a querer discutir y forrear con semantica , ese es por que se sintio tocado.

REGALAR CONOCIMIENTO :
queres aprender ? queres estudiar ?
son AÑOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 
queres que te hagan algo ?
eso es manguear.
y si no lo conseguis descalificas ? y decis que uno es egoista ? 
por que el conocimiento es gratis ?
disculpa, si te digo (a quien lo piense asi) lo que pienso me van a moderar y con toda razon.

el conocimiento NO es gratis .
ni estudiar es gratis, por que tus viejos te tienen que mantener años y pagar los libros y el viaje y todo, y si ya sos grande y trabajas y estudias en vez de RASCARTE LOS HUEVOS es un sacrificio, aunque te guste, y si , tiene un costo.
Y si seguiste la universidad, no me digan que por hooby, .....si , yo soy bradd pitt.
una carrera es una carrera, no es un hooby, tenes que cumplir con la smaterias para poder seguir, y tenes que estudiar cosas de verdad complejas, materias que te caen bien y otras que no las tragas, y todo es "de ingenieria" , no cualquiera esta capacitado, y incluso el que esta capacitado no le es facil.
por algo son 6 añitos...........cuantos la hacen en 4 ?
VALE, si, tiene un valor, para cualquiera que "la compro" tiene un valor y le costo muchisimo .
y si quisiera algun "vivo" ponerle precio le aseguro que NO PODRIA PAGARLA.
la verdad..............me tiene harto.
de verdad que quienes la discuten lo hacen solo de discutir por que estan al pedo.
y quienes se sienten tocados .............por algo es.

si hubiesen recorrido camino lo entenderian........es ................inevitable.

dejense de romper !
no quieran defender con pelotuda semantica lo indefendible .

no me estoy refiriendo a que uno que estudio muchos años tiene que ser un ortiva o cobrar la consulta por cada cosa que responde, *** si saben muy bien que no me refiero a eso****
todos sabemos lo que es un foro.
si queres colaboras y si no no.
te podes suscribir, entrar, leer todo lo que se te cante y no colaborar con nadie .
nadie se entera.

el conocimiento es gratis ! si , y hay miles de hojas de TEORIA y circuitos para que analicen y prueben en la web, por qu eno comienzan por ahi ? .
Lo unico que falta es que quieran libros y "como el conocimiento es free" pretendan que se los regalen, o que si no entienden un libro pretendan que otro se los haga mas clarito o se los traduzca gratis........por que el conocimiento es freeeeeeeee.

saben que? mejor que no haya cosas freeee , asi tienen excusas para poner por que son como son .

si aqui hay gente que ha colaborado en muchas formas y nadie dijo nada de cobrar yo no dije nada de cobrar en el foro.
fui bien claro, me quieren torcer un poco el texto para pelearme al pedo.
solo eso.
y al pelearme solos se pisan.

por que si , SI , lso conocimientos no se regalan, tienen un valor.

y cualquiera que entre en el foro a preguntar algo que no sabe tiene que leer ese post de como preguntar (ya da LASTIMA que necesite leer ese post) .................LASTIMA si necesita leerlo.

y cualquiera que pretenda que , quienes saben, quienes estudiaron mucho "DEBEN " colaborar ...........es un ....pobre pelotudo, por qu eno se da cuenta que con esa actitud se le van a ir los que saben.
PARA MI, si pongo una pregunta y alguien que sabe me responde le estoy agradecidisimo.
y si ALGUN INGENIERO hace una parada habitual aqui y dedica un poco de su tiempo LO CUIDARIA , no me acostumbraria y me haria la idea que es su obligacion .
por que no lo es.
tampoco me haria la estupidisima e hipocrita idea de que lo que sabe y lo que comparte no tiene valor por que es free .
no tiene  valor POR QUE ES INVALUABLE.

la verdad que no la sigo por que hoy me tiene bastante podrido la forma de pensar y forrear de algunos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

Que grande que sos FERNANDOB!
Pero mejor andá a descansar un rato antes de que te suba la presión....

Ya me he convencido de que hay personas con las cuales el simple hecho de hablar se ha vuelto algo imposible: si no te acusan de discriminación te dicen que lo querés indisponer frente a la comunidad, o como me dijo uno hace un tiempito atrás: "no corrijas mi ortografía y aportá algo o andate"   
Pedazo de forro! Que necesidad tengo de entregar algo de sapiencia a un pelotudo que no se molesta ni siquiera en escribir bien lo que está consultando?

Es tal cual vos lo decís...el conocimiento free.....ya sabés por donde  me lo paso! Ya hay conocimiento free en la web, solo hay que saber buscarlo, analizarlo, meditarlo y aprenderlo...pero quieren mas! Quieren que vos lo digieras por ellos, le encuentres lo bueno y lo malo, analices su problema, ajustes tus conocimientos a ese problema y se los resuelvas...si es posible también con el PCB hecho y optimizado, por que les resulta complicado usar el soft y no saben como! Pedazos de put***** como si hubieramos nacido sabiendo usar un cad para plaquetas y la teoría de la puesta a tierra y los blindajes....aparte de los circuitos para ellos...viste?

Mejor la corto acá por que mi chaveta ya venía floja y ahora tengo que ir a buscarla por que saltó por la ventana...

Saludos!


----------



## mezcalito (Abr 27, 2009)

Muy amplio lo de Uds. muchachos. Pensé que se trataba de una sala de charlas. Saludos y que sean felices con todo lo indudablemente bien adquirido a lo largo de sus vidas. Traten de que no se les pudra adentro. (...cómo era? ¿acapará conocimiento toda tu vida y serás un cadaver sabio?). Suerte.


----------



## cesartm (Abr 27, 2009)

No es para tanto... Solo disfrunten lo que sea que hagan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2009)

mezcalito dijo:
			
		

> Muy amplio lo de Uds. muchachos. Pensé que se trataba de una sala de charlas. Saludos y que sean felices con todo lo indudablemente bien adquirido a lo largo de sus vidas. Traten de que no se les pudra adentro. (...cómo era? ¿acapará conocimiento toda tu vida y serás un cadaver sabio?). Suerte.



PSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.....

La mediocridad en su mas elevada expresión.

Aún así, pienso que es mejor ser un cadáver sabio que en su vida produjo algo util, que un cadaver ignorante, bruto y vago que las unicas cosas que logró en la vida fué por que se las regalaron hechas aquellos a los que logró engañar.

No te preocupes por que mi conocimiento se pudra dentro mío, mejor preocúpate de alimentar tu intelecto con sabiduría que te llene. Conmigo no puedes lograr nada, con vos puedes tratar de superarte y mejorar, y eso es lo que debe importarte....no lo que hagan y logren los otros....a menos que pretendas que te lo regalen, claro


----------



## felixls (Abr 27, 2009)

Muchas palabras nunca indican mucha sabiduría. Tales de Mileto

El primer hombre en levantar la voz es al que se le han acabado las ideas. Felixls

saludos gente linda


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> es un juego de palabras tonto el que hacen , y como dije cada quien juega con las palabras y con los argumentos para defender SU posicion.


No es un juego de palabras, se llama opinión. Vos no podés ir por ahí y decir que la opinión de los demás es un juego de palabras tonto, y que la única verdad es lo que vos sabes o pensás. Me parece que deberías abrir tu mente y ver que hay otras opiniones (o posiciones, como quieras llamarlo).


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> de verdad que quienes la discuten lo hacen solo de discutir por que estan al pedo.


Si abrís un tema acá, se entiende que es para discutirlo, y que lo discutan. (Si no, ¿para que lo abriste?)
Creo que a nadie (por lo menos a mi no, y *no* estudié 5 años de electrónica) le "toca" tu comentario. Si a alguien le "toca", es porque piensa como vos, sin aceptar la opinión de otros.
*La cuestión es muy simple: cada uno piensa diferente.* Pero veo una tendencia de que cuanto mas estudiaron, menos quieren compartir el preciado "conocimiento" (quizás sea porque nosotros, los simples mortales, no lo valoramos). No entiendo el porque de esa exclusión.
Hay algunos que piensan que el conocimiento debe ser compartido... Otros, que solo debe ser compartido entre un grupo selecto de personas.
En cuanto a lo que decía fernandob de que seguro sería moderado, quedate tranquilo que nadie te va a moderar, mientras cumplas con las reglas del foro. Cada quién es libre de expresarse libremente.
Cada uno que haga lo que quiera con su conocimiento, aunque siempre se agradecen personas que compartan sus conocimientos con los que no "estudiamos".
En fin, creo que la frase mas importante de mi mensaje, es la que esta mas arriba en negritas. En fin, *tómenselo con calma, cada uno piensa diferente, no hay una sola verdad.*


----------



## asherar (Abr 28, 2009)

*Una historieta de vida con dos finales, llamada:

Dónde va el alambrecito ?*

IMPORTANTE: nótese que NO transcurre en un foro.

Prólogo
======
Cliente: Hola, necesito un equipo que haga esto, esto y esto. 
Empleado: Bueno, a ver, ... y ... se lo puedo hacer en 1 semana por X pesos.
Cliente: Pero está seguro que se puede ?, porque mire que consulté 
a varios electrónicos y me dijeron que no se podía. 

Final 1:
=====
Empleado (inteligente): Para que Ud. no se preocupe le damos garantía por un año. 
Cliente: Ok (deja la seña). 

Resultado: ME GUARDO mi *conocimiento* y GANO X cantidad de pesos. 

Final 2:
=====
Empleado (generoso): Claro que se puede ! Solamente con adaptar la plaquetodo 
Nº WXYZ30 y agregarle un par de leds STUVW1453 acá y acá ... . 
Cliente: Pero claro ! Cómo no se me ocurrió ? Entonces, esto lo puedo 
hacer yo mismo. O se lo doy a mi sobrinito que está terminando la escuela 
técnica ! Es un bocho el pibe ese. 

Resultado: REGALO mi *conocimiento* y NO GANO NADA.

---

PD: Era necesario aclarar ?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Primero que nada, esto es un foro, no es el "mundo real". Puede que acá actúes de determinada forma, pero afuera de forma totalmente diferente.
Eso que pusiste ahí no es conocimiento electrónico, es la solución que el tipo necesitaba. Para enseñarle lo que sabés al tipo ese estarías un buen rato. Bueno iba a hablar un poco mas pero no estoy familiarizado con la ingeniería, así que no puedo opinar.
Además, es tarde y estoy un poco cansado, no puedo pensar con claridad. Me voy a dormir.
Saludos.


----------



## asherar (Abr 28, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Primero que nada, esto es un foro, no es el "mundo real". Puede que acá actúes de determinada forma, pero afuera de forma totalmente diferente.
> Eso que pusiste ahí no es conocimiento electrónico, es la solución que el tipo necesitaba. Para enseñarle lo que sabés al tipo ese estarías un buen rato. Bueno iba a hablar un poco mas pero no estoy familiarizado con la ingeniería, así que no puedo opinar.
> Además, es tarde y estoy un poco cansado, no puedo pensar con claridad. Me voy a dormir.
> Saludos.



Entonces, para vos, qué es el conocimiento electrónico ?
.


----------



## rash (Abr 28, 2009)

En mi opinión, este tema  se creó para producir confusión, es un tema totalmente ambiguo que no lleva a ninguna parte, sólo el que alguno pretendan de alguna forma imponer sus ideas.

Si  aparece alguien pidiendo algo, entonces los que quieran dárselo que lo hagan y los que no que no lo hagan…. No creo que sea tan difícil…

Recuerden que ésto es un foro en internet… y en mi respetable opinión creo que este tipo de discusiones baja la calidad e interés del foro.

Saludos.


----------



## Guest (Abr 28, 2009)

No se si sentirme apuñanado, desgarrado y que me han sacado las tripas   

¿en que cojones se ha convertido esto?


Fernandob, una vez mas, o discriminas entre la vida real y la nube o lo llevas muy negro.


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola amigos, con mucho respeto opino que estamos en la zona de charla.

zona de charla = a poder comentar de lo que quieran y opinar de muchas cosas, este tema no creo que se creo para molestar y crear confucion, un post abierto es para opinar y solucionar dudas, y en este post estamos opinando y divulgando lo que queramos. 

es mi opinion personal y mi forma de pensar.

un gran saludo a todos ¡


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

a ver, es como dice fortivo.

ahora bien, es este un foro de electronicos : si

encare un tema que va a joder a muchos ? si.
y por que ? por que trata de la conducta real de la gente , conducta que se ve en el foro y en la vida real.

por que jode ?
por que mete el dedo en la llaga, si no no joderia .

que esto es un foro?
si, y bastante bueno, y les voy a aclarar:
es un foro, un lugar donde se junta gente del gremio o afin a este tema : la electronica.

ahora bien, si por algun extraño motivo el 50% de los que estan en electronica seriamente fuesen borrachos yo trataria el tema del alcohol, ni lo dudo y no me importa que digan que "esto es un foro" , como si fuese .¿¿una nube?

es un lugar para hablar de electronicos y de eso estoy hablando .
y estoy hablando de una conducta tremendamente visible y como se ha puesto en ejemplos varias veces ( y no solo yo)  hay conductas que solo le hechan tierra al gremio, y a los individuos.
POR EJEMPLO: lo que conto HEMP de ese mecanico que le pedia que le haga algo gratis "por que no vale nada" , no me extrañaria en lo mas minimo que HEMP alguna vez haya cometido el error inocente de decirle a ese mecanico amigo "eso o aquello es una pavada", o "lo hice con solo 20 $ " .
todos sabemos que es una forma de presumir que uno lo logro hacer y con poca $$$.
yo lo he dicho, es asi,.
uno feliz de su logro lo quiere contar al mundo.
pero por desgracia el mundo es como es .........oportunista.
y descalificante  (je....si entre nosotros mismos ......)


y esta parte va a los moderadores y a a andres:
solo como comentario , si fuese MI  foro , seria mas estricto en algunas cosas:
mas de una vez he leido como uno nuevo o uno que pregunta tontamente descalifica o forrea a uno viejo que se nota, se renota que es ingeniero o que aunque no haya obtenido ese titulo sabe mucho, por que estudio DE VERDAD .
y nadie dice nada.
como ya dije antes hay que cuidarlos.
un foro de aficionados tiene un nivel.
un foro que cuenta con ingenieros de verdad y /o profesionales que dedicaron tiempo de verdad y pasion , que(shhh.......no lo digamos fuerte para que no se aviven )tenemos la tremenda suerte que se enganchan en el foro, no se por que .............por que ......aprender dudo que aprendan nada aqui .
pero tenemos la suerte que entran a distraerse y a leer y compartir .............
yo los cuidaria.
y mucho
mas que el numero seria la calidad .

ni lo dudo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 28, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> y esta parte va a los moderadores y a a andres:
> solo como comentario , si fuese MI  foro , seria mas estricto en algunas cosas:
> mas de una vez he leido como uno nuevo o uno que pregunta tontamente descalifica o forrea a uno viejo que se nota, se renota que es ingeniero o que aunque no haya obtenido ese titulo sabe mucho, por que estudio DE VERDAD .
> y nadie dice nada.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero es imposible estar atento a tantos mensajes, por eso tenemos un botón llamado "reportar al moderador" por medio del cual *todos* los usuarios pueden reportar ese tipo de incidencias.

Al margen de esto, creo que muchos usuarios que participan en la comunidad no valoran sus conocimientos y quieren regalarle todo su tiempo y esfuerzo a otros que tienen el descaro de exigir que les hagan todo el trabajo. En lo que a mi respecta, envío todas esas solicitudes a moderación. El que necesite ayuda se le ofrece, pero que demuestre que quiere aprender.

Como anotaba en un tema similar: "Dale un pescado al hambriento y se llenará por un día; enséñale a pescar y vivirá satisfecho toda una vida".

Saludos.


----------



## mezcalito (Abr 28, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> mezcalito dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La verdad, hombre, que de todos estos años de leer tus aportes a este foro lo último que me imaginaba era encontrar a un tipo que no puede amparase en otra cosa que la bajeza de descalificar, el manifiesto desprecio por alguien que no conoce y que al, igual que esa otra persona que inició este thread, solo muestra una profunda raigambre nazi facista. En lo que a mí respecta me voy del foro, quédense tranquilos. Pero sepan que ustedes no son nadie, absolutamente nadie para juzgar, ni para medir, ni para descalificar a otro. Tengo mis más que bien merecidos títulos, los gané con muchísimo esfuerzo en la Técnica Nº1 Otto Krause y me rompí el lomo en la UTN para poder terminar Ingeniería Química, a la par que le daba de comer a mi familia. Doy clases de apoyo (para lo cual también me califiqué previamente) las cuales a veces *no cobro * dadas las condiciones de vida de algunos alumnos y trabajo de mi profesión. Lo cual posiblemente no diga mucho, ya que hoy los títulos tristemente pueden comprarse. Pero la integridad no. Y, a mi buen entender, Uds. no la tienen.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 28, 2009)

mezcalito dijo:
			
		

> La verdad, hombre, que de *todos estos años *de leer tus aportes a este foro



Si vos estas registrado en este año y así antes entraras sin registrarte y solo a leer; *ezavalla* no tiene mas 1 año acá

... todos estos años


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

mezcalito entraste al foro solo o casi para meterte en esta charla, y eres ingeniero quimico (no se que hacias por aqui) .
ah.como ya dije soy clark kent.
y cuando tenga tiempo entrare en un foro de quimica diciendo quesoy ingeniero .

esto de lso argumentos es como ya lo mencione:
cada quien usa para lo que quiere.
ya lo he vivido:
te provocan hasta que te sacan de quicio y luego te dicen que eres un maleducado.

ni siquiera eres novedoso en esa actitud .
si de verdad leyeses a ezevalla ...............ni abririas la boca.
pero claro.........me olvidaba:+
abrir la boca o escribir es freeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Fernandob, por que dices que te sacan de quicio? Acepto que el ultimo mensaje de mezcalito es provocativo, pero los demás creo que no son para ponerte así. Que que otra gente piense diferente a ti te pone mal?
Después de tantos comentarios, me di cuenta de que este tema lleva a ningún lado, ni va a salir nada útil de el. Si cada uno publica su forma de pensar respecto a esto, pero no acepta que los demás tengan una opinión distinta, no sirve de nada este tema.
Por otro lado:


			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> como ya dije antes hay que cuidarlos.
> un foro de aficionados tiene un nivel.
> un foro que cuenta con ingenieros de verdad y /o profesionales que dedicaron tiempo de verdad y pasion , que (shhh.......no lo digamos fuerte para que no se aviven ) tenemos la tremenda suerte que se enganchan en el foro, no se por que .............por que ......aprender dudo que aprendan nada aqui .


Yo creo que un ingeniero no debería "cuidarse" (creo que cada uno puede cuidarse por si mismo) mas que un "aficionado", mientras el "aficionado" sea un buen participante. (No me refiero a conocimiento)
Es decir, no creo que por ser profesional, o saber mas, deba ser mas apreciado (tu puedes hacerlo si quieres, y no esta mal, pero que el foro en general lo haga me parece una barbaridad) que el resto de los usuarios
En fin, creo que este tema no da para mas, y quizás toque cerrarlo. Es solo una opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

como bien decis es una opinion,.
incluso andres puso su opinion.

cuidar ? 
como dije antes si fuese mio si lo cuidaria, claro , tiene que ver con QUE ES LO QUE UNO QUIERE .

cuidar viene a referencia de como te sentirias si ya no lo tuvieses.
cuando uno tiene algo lo da por hecho, no lo valora cuando ya NO lo tenes , ahi te das cuenta.
seguro que *cada quien *debe cuidarse por si solo, si estamos hablando de *cada quien *.
pero yo estaba hablando del foro, y del nivel.


el ......, el mismo se puede quedar, ir , cuidar o hacer lo que le venga en gana con sigo mismo, es su vida.

PD: si no me entendes y no entendes ese concepto me parece que si hace falta hablarlo , de verdad que si,  si quieren un buen foro .

EDIT: 
me tuve que ir volando por un trabajo , aqui lo explico mas tranquilo:

imagina que hay un ingeniero llamado ing.colabora
y entra de vez en cuando y le da una mano a 
forero1 
forero2
forero3
forero4

pero un dia entra un forero69 que se pone a joder, o que lo insulta o descalifica por cualquier pavada (suele ser por que les hacen ver que son unos pavos) .
el ing.colabora seguro que se podra defender solo.
pero si se siente solo podra preguntarse :
los demas no dicen nada ?
solo para moderarme o para que les ayude estan ?
y luego de varias veces el ing.colabora se defendera de la forma mas eficaz:
no apareciendo mas 

quien perdio ?

si para vos el foro es mejor con 500 preguntas por dia acerca de como hacer un monoestable con 555 o de como hacerse una dicroica de leds  EN VEZ DE un buen tema bien desarrollado , o respuestas y ayuda de verdad tecnicas que te hacen buscar información de verdad.
aya vos.
yo pienso distinto.

no puedo creer que NO ENTENDES.
tampoco puedo entender algunas respuestas, dicen que este tema no da para mas (yo opino igual ) pero si da para mas, por que , con las respuestas que me ponen , con los conceptos que tienen, creo que si da para mas.
y eso que estoy poneindo ejemplos muy claros.
y estoy ignorando comentarios que no les veo ningun sentido.

saludos 


 .
5


----------



## aguevara (Abr 28, 2009)

Fernandob "un foro de aficionados tiene un nivel. 
                    un foro que cuenta con ingenieros de verdad y /o profesionales que dedicaron tiempo de   verdad y pasion "

Fernandob estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, ya lo dice el viejo y conocido refran "aunque seamos del mismo barro no es lo mismo bacin que jarro" y la verdad me aburre ver que la gran mayoria de los foristas solo es para pedir sin siquiera haberse puesto un poco a pensar y cuando se les ayuda ni las gracias son capaces de dar ( que no es necesario pero siempre es atento) , veo con tristeza que hay muchos "electronicos" que solo sirven para armar circuitos encontrados en la web, no saben como se diseño, ni que malditos calculos se debieron hacer para llegar a su concepcion, solo desean armar, que funcione gracias al espiritu santo y despues saludar con sombrero ajeno como si ellos lo hubieran realizado del todo. Que pena


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

*Fernandob*, claro que te entiendo. Lo que no entiendo es a donde pretenden llegar con esto!
Es obvio que si un moderador ve a forero69 jodiendo lo va a reprender, pero sin discriminar entre si al que jodía es ingeniero o principiante. Lo que yo creo, es que un ingeniero tiene el mismo valor que un (buén) aficionado.
Osea, hay que cuidar a los ingenieros, pero también importarse por los (buenos) aficionados. hay que cuidar a toda la comunidad, sin importar sus conocimientos (mientras sea un buén usuario, con buena voluntad).
Lo que creo que no entendés es que hay aficionados y/o principiante a los que les gusta aprender e investigar, no el clásico "Me pasas el circuito?". Si no estudió ingeniería por X razones, o simplemente hace otra cosa pero se interesó por la electrónica, no debería menospreciarse su estadía en El Foro. Creo que muchos acá creen que los no-ingenieros son esos que piden el circuito hecho, y no, no es así.


----------



## gatomambo (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola. Por razones de vida, hacía mucho que no entraba al foro. Buscando un poco de distracción me interné en la sala de charla y quedé perplejo con la mayoría de lo que se posteó aquí. Entiendanme, por favor: no por estar de acuerdo o desacuerdo con alguno de los "dos bandos" que no llegan a entenderse, sinó por contraste. Cuando uno ingresa a la página principal, encuentra tutoriales y proyectos (muchos de ellos abarcando cuestiones básicas , quizás demasiado básicas para un ingeniero) y sin embargo se brindan de una manera generosa, despojada de cualquier carga que no sea la de brindar, a gente que no sabe. En su generación, incuestionablemente hubo personas que dedicaron tiempo y mucho, y que merece el mayor respeto de todos los que nos colgamos como podemos para aprender. Recibí (y agradezco a *Andres Cuenca *,patriarca fundador, ) de parte de tipos como *fogonazo *tanta ayuda (y ese sí que sabe), al igual que de parte de *ezavalla*, (¿ex *San*?) *Cacho *y otros (que de tantos no podría nombrar) que sin saberlo , ayudan todos los días a costruir cosas o a resolver inquietudes. Me sorprende entonces que en un lugar en el que nos reunimos todos para construir, terminemos corriendo a escobazos a un compañero que recién entra y que no se sabe ni qué puede (o no) aportar al foro, mas allá de que en algun punto discrepo con *mezcalito*, pero tambien con el resto. Tratando de aportar algo productivo al tema: toda forma de vida encuentra formas menores, parasitarias que tratan de comer desesperada y ciegamente, aunque maten al organismo huesped. Y en toda forma de vida, hay pichones, o lo que sea que tengan, que necesitan alimentarse a travez de los adultos, porque sino, crecen mal, no crecen o mueren. Perdón por lo simple de la imagen, pero quiero decir: creo que no está bién dividirnos en "mejores" y "peores". Estará en mano de cada uno elegir si se le da de comer a un parásito o simplemente (como pasa en la naturaleza) le suprime el alimento y deja que desaparezca. ¿Cuánto puede durar en el foro alguien que pasa rasante y no encuentra respuesta?. Ahora, todavía mejor: ¿y si se queda? ¿Y si se da cuenta de que puede hacer más que manguear (pedir, mendigar)? ¿y si en vez de un parásito, resulta un pichón vago?. No nos dejemos comer por el ego, muchachos, yo supongo y quiero creer que estamos todos para sumar, y no para dividir. Que cada quien conteste o no, según le venga en gana, o en posibilidades. Salutes a toda la tropa.


----------



## asherar (Abr 29, 2009)

*Me sumo a la idea de bajar los decibeles de la discusión.*

*Quisiera agregar algo al asunto de las cosas gratis en internet. *

Salvando algunas excepciones, lo que se encuentra disponible en internet (dentro y fuera 
de este foro) para bajar gratis, suele ser información desactualizada, incompleta, cuando 
no obsoleta. 
Igual, con eso se puede aprender mucho, pero no basta para estar a la frontera de los 
temas más "calientes". 

La gran excepción son las web corporativas como la de Microchip, que responden a una 
clara estrategia comercial. Les interesa vender los integrados, y todo el entorno de 
programación.
Por eso regalan la hoja de datos, las notas de aplicación y hasta el código del programa. 
Pero notarán que ninguna web corporativa regala un proyecto completo listo para producir 
y sacar al mercado.  (Qué malos que son !) Ver NOTA más abajo. 
Y si ellos la regalaran, ¿ quién te la va a comprar a vos ?

Yo tuve oportunidad de ver como nació el proyecto PICO-SCOPE, (inicialmente PIC-SCOPE, 
porque usaba un pic). 
Al principio se podían conseguir todos los documentos del proyecto: esquemático, pcb, etc.
Unos años después todo eso había desaparecido. Hoy hay una empresa basada en ese 
osciloscopio digital: Pico-Technology. 
Regalan el software de control (cerrado, propietario), pero venden el resto. 

El elemento diferente en este foro es que tanto el fundador, como algunos colaboradores 
ya tienen su situación económica resuelta y no viven de este rubro. 
Los lamentos vienen por supuesto de los que se tienen que ganar el puchero con la 
electrónica de consumo y ven cómo ciertas acciones de algunos van en detrimento de su 
medio de vida. 

Por mi parte, dí mi opinión y sus fundamentos, aunque me permito colaborar con lo que 
puedo (tampoco vivo de esto). Espero no jorobarle el negocio a nadie. 

NOTA: 
El ofrecer algo gratis desde un sitio web es una estrategia bastante estudiada. 
Primer paso: ganar la confianza inicial reglando algo interesante. 
Segundo paso: hacer visitantes adictos, generando una "comunidad" alrededor del producto. 
Tercer paso: ofrecer la versión PRO del mismo ítem, esta vez paga. 
Ejemplos:
DAZ3D. 
Pico-Technology.

NOTA 2: A menos que haya leído mal, las NORMAS DE LA COMUNIDAD publicadas a la fecha, 
*no impiden ni desalientan* eso de "pedir todo hecho". 

...



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> ya lo he vivido:
> te provocan hasta que te sacan de quicio y luego te dicen que eres un maleducado.
> ...


o que eres *egoista*, ... o que eres *paranoico*, ... o que eres *troll*, ... 

yo también lo he vivido. 
Es cuestión de comprender, y dejar pasar. El que firma el mensaje es "el otro"
y a nadie se le pasa por alto ese detalle. 

Saludos !


----------



## itvboy (Abr 29, 2009)

Saludos. Yo pienso que a todos los que entramos al foro aunque sea a ver los post (sin loggear) nos gusta la electronica, alguien que no le gusta la electronica te apuesto que solo entraria aqui por error, solo asi. Asi que no veo mucho que opinar, lo que si podriamos decir a quien le gusta mas o menos, pero no tiene sentido, porque al final a unos les gustara mucho la electronica y no tanto la musica, a otros igual mucho la musica y no tanto la electronica y en fin, un sin numero de cosas, definitivamente  no creo conveniente esa pregunta. En lo personal me gusta mucho la electronica y a pesar de eso creo que no eh alcanzado el nivel necesario para ser un guru, y dudo que algun dia lo alcance, porque desafortunadamente me apacionan muchas cosas, no solo una, me apasiona la electronica, la programacion, los video juegos, la musica, bailar salsa, la fisica cuantica, etc. Pero claro, no podria dominar todas, en los tiempos de davinchi era posible, pero ahora ya no lo es. Me considero muy bueno en programacion, electronica la domino, solo toco 2 instrumentos musicales pero me gustaria poder tocar mas, se bailar salsa bien aunque no para concurso, leo muchos articulos de fisica cuanticua y teorias del universo, (history channel). Pero tambien me hubiera gustado estudiar una licenciatura en fisica cuantica. Lo que quiero decir que este mundo es muy grande para comernoslo solito.


----------



## richar (May 1, 2009)

bueno no lei completo las respuestas pero hasta donde pude leer, me parece un poco mal eso de clasificar y negar la ayuda a alguien que lo pide si es novato o aficionado o por curiosidad igual se le debe brindar ayuda, yo creo que todos comenzamos por curiosidad, al ver un ciruito que hacia algo interesante, ademas, si se le aclaran las dudas algun aficionado o curioso podria interesarse en el mundo de la electronica que es realmente apasionante.


----------



## fernandob (May 1, 2009)

no iba a responder pero ya que termine haciendoloen otro tema te lo pego aqui:

*NO , no leiste lo suficiente *(como varios) 

un hoobysta (1) que esta estudiando es una cosa, por que se supone que estudia antes de hacer, lee antes de hacer (1) . 

si es un imbecil que no lee ni estudia antes de hacer (2) que se joda si se electrocuta, si no le anda nada, si le explota un capacitor en la cara o se quema con el soldador . 
por que si entra a querer "hacer" sin siquiera tratar de aprender nada es por que considera que la electronica es una boludez, que los electronicos estan a su servicio y que el es un vivo. 

uds. son los que meten a todos en la misma bolsa y gustan de targiversar lo que pongo : 
NO es lo mismo un novato (1) 
que un vivo (2) 

yo fui novato, un ingeniero fue novato.
y vimos a la electronica como algo apasionante e inmenso, no como una boludez que es "juntar piecitas ", es estudiar, analizar, pensar y mucho .


----------



## electrodan (May 2, 2009)

OK, ahora si te entendí bien.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 2, 2009)

uhhh me hicieron doler la cabeza. 

Yo tengo una politica distinta, 

Si tenes ganas, ayudalo. 

Que podes perder? Plata? jajaja

Convengamos que para que influya de forma economica eh intelectual tendria que ser algo raro o totalmente terminado. EJ: necesito calcular la guia de ondas para tal proyecto de microondas. 

Bueno ahi si te creo que te podes indignar, no cualquiera sabe hacer esos calculos. Aparte es algo muy especializado, capas que el que pregunta tampoco quiera poner sus calculos para que no se lo copien. 

Pero si entra uno y dice Necesito circuito secuenciador para proyecto del colegio. 
Le rebolias por la cabeza un 555 y 4017, total vos lo robaste de la pagina de pablin. que te puede afectar?  tambien le podes aclarar, la proxima usa el buscador, aca no nos gusta tu actitud. Pero ya esta, lo ayudaste .

  Seguramente nadie va a estar de acuerdo conmigo, pero por ejemplo yo no tenia drama en pasarle repuestas o tareas a mi compañeros, a mi realmente no me afecta que ellos copiaran yo tenia mis notas excelentes gracias a mi propio esfuerzo, y gracias a mi ellos tambien mejoraban sus resultados.
  Seguramente no aprendieron nada, pero ese no es mi problema peor para ellos (se los advertia y me 
  ofrecia a ayudarlos si lo necesitaban). 

  Estando en el centro de estudiantes tambien note que en un grupo de 10 personas solo trabajaban 5, pero no por eso no hiba a hacer nada, es mas trabajas mas y esos cincos se sumaban al ver que tu actitud era totalmente desinteresada. 

Y esa creo que es mi actitud  "Actuar de forma desinteresada", por suerte aca en el foro, dentro del grupo activo a varios que actuan de forma desinteresada, con mucho o poco conocimiento pero aportando constantemente.  

 En contraste sobresalen varios con actitudes muy dañinas que cuando aportan lo hace con animos de humillar, estan constantemente perseguidos y espectantes al error ageno para aprovecharce.   
Siiii, no teagas el distraido sabes que vos sos uno de esos! ... jajaja

En fin, no promuevo la vagancia ni las avivadas, pero tampoco el egoismo ni el egocentrismo. Si no me hubiera anotado en un foro que pusieran nota por las respuestas.   

Saludos

PD: que hubieramos hecho varios en nuestros comienzos sin las pagina totalmente desinterezada de Pablin, reflexionen  .


----------



## electrodan (May 2, 2009)

Cada uno hace lo que quiere, si no te parece que el que preguntó merezca ayuda, no se la das. Si te parece que si, se la das y punto. Y si no te importa , no importa.


----------



## rash (May 3, 2009)

Jeje karapalida estoy de acuerdo contigo....

yo en la universidad pasaba mis apuntes a todos los compañeros que me lo pedían y nunca me importó, aún sabiendo que algunos eran unos vagos y muy suyos y si les pedía algo seguro que no me lo daban.... 

...me acabo de acordar que una vez en la secundaria un compañero no quería pasarme el esquema de un vumetro que había montado y a mí me gusto mucho... era tan grande su egoismo que llego a borrar con goma la nomenclatura del circuito integrado (LM324) para que yo no supiera cual era....¡¡¡que c*****!...  pobre iluso....

...al final, a la larga, este tipo de personas no influyen en tu trabajo diario, lo importante es trabajar de forma seria y dar un servicio basado en la confianza y calidad, trabajes en el sector que trabajes....

...gente un abrazo...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 11, 2009)

La electronica me gusta, no me gusta la teoría, pero que es la electronica sin teoría...Nada...
Es tan facil, estudiar, estudiar, estudiar, y acabas siendo infeliz o fracasado...

Seguire los consejos de los expertos: Monta tu propio negocio.
Ahora, ya estoy empezando en eso  .

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2009)

Como me enganchan los temas de fernandob, esta muy bueno leer lo que a uno a veces le paso y no lo piensa (o no se dio cuenta).

Es como una especie de reminiscencia 


Saludos


----------



## Ashram (Sep 13, 2009)

Tienen ideas interesantes, demasiadas para poder asimilarlas, ni siquiera resumirlas, entiendo que por una parte hay enojo contra los que quieren tener las cosas sin esfuerzo, y por otra parte, que hay necesidad de compartir lo que sabemos, pues les aseguro que muchos hemos aprendido viendo los códigos fuentes de otras personas, o a través de ingenieria reversa al analizar las soluciones que otros dan a un determinado problema, o incluso de respuestas dadas a usuarios novatos que gracias a alguien desinteresado recibieron respuesta a una pregunta super básica (a pesar de que a veces uno se pregunta si merecia la respuesta, resulta que a alguien más le ayuda como un ejemplo del cual aprender). En mi caso no me preocupo por compartir lo que se (aunque es poco), hay casos que demuetran merecer la solución y con gusto se las doy directamente aunque resolviera gran parte de su proceso de busqueda, por otro lado estoy de acuerdo que si piden todo sin el menor esfuerzo simplemente dirigirlos a donde pueden aprenderlo (ya ellos sabran si lo quieren aprender).


----------

